# Need Help For 3rd Year MBBS Books !!



## solitude

Hello everyone !
Is there any one kind enough to suggest Books for 3rd year ,,especially for pharmacology !
waiting for suggestions
Regards !


----------



## amydecia

​ANESTHESIA :- DIVEKAR {ANESTHESIA & RESUSCITATION FOR MEDICAL STUDENT}


CARDIOLOGY :- HAMPTON (THE ECG MADE EASY) , HANSOTI ( INTRODUCTION TO MODERN ELECTROCARDIOGRAPHY)


DERMATOLOGY :- ROXBURGH'S (COMMON SKIN DISEASES)


ENDOCRINOLOGY :- MEHTA (CLINICAL ENDOCRINOLOGY)


E.N.T :- LOGAN TURNER'S (DISEASE OF THROAT, NOSE AND EAR)


pharmacology :- GOMES MERLYN............................Etc wanna get more information then let me know please.

_____________________

*GGI* is the best *robotic eng.* college in India.


----------



## Rehan

The smaller version of Katzung's Pharmacology is a great book to use. Some topics in it won't be as detailed as the larger version though but the majority of topics are covered well in it. For the topics that you feel are deficient, just get photocopies made of the chapter out of the larger full text version.


----------



## abdullah-khan

solitude said:


> Hello everyone !
> Is there any one kind enough to suggest Books for 3rd year ,,especially for pharmacology !
> waiting for suggestions
> Regards !


I use Basic and Clinical Pharmacology by Katzung.


----------



## Dokish

Katzung review is the best book and do buy farukh jabar too 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shanikhan

The books I use

Pharma:Lippincot,Katzung
Pathology:Robbins
Microbiology:Levinson
Forensic:Terse


----------

